# Creamed honey shelf life etc...



## Kurt Bower

I am considering adding creamed honey to my product line next year.
Questions:
Will creamed honey revert to a liquid if left out at room temp?
If creamed honey is taken to a farmers market where temperatures reach 100 degrees, will it change in any way or revert back?
What is the best way to keep creamed honey when trying to sell it to the consumer?
Does adding fruit change how it needs to be stored?


----------



## Michael Bush

>Will creamed honey revert to a liquid if left out at room temp?

No. But if it gets hot enough to liquify it (probably more like the upper 90s to 100s) and reqliquifies it never quite solidfies again.

>If creamed honey is taken to a farmers market where temperatures reach 100 degrees, will it change in any way or revert back?

Yes.

>What is the best way to keep creamed honey when trying to sell it to the consumer?

Room temps work. If it's going to be in the 100s I'd keep the stock in the cooler and just a few on the table.

>Does adding fruit change how it needs to be stored? 

Assuming the moisture content is still in the acceptable range (about 18% or so) it should keep fine. If the moisture is too high it will ferment. Most people add dried powdered fruit so they don't raise the moisture in the honey.


----------



## Joel

A few points to add to Michaels response:

Creamed honey will start to slump at 95-100 degrees and will, if rechilled to 57 degrees for a week or so, re-crystalize. The crystals from the slump will be larger and not uniform. Air pockets will form between the glass and the honey making it look unseemly also.

At temps in the 70's-80's direct sunlight will still slump the honey due to the greenhouse effect in the jar.

We make about 60-120 lbs at a time and store it in our warehouse which is always 10 degrees cooler than outside.

It is the most popular value added product we sell so it is worth doing, you should do well with it.


----------



## Sundance

Joel, what do you use for creaming?? 

I was thinking of a large bakery style mixer with a wire whip. Am I nuts (no comment) or wouldn't this work?

The thought of incorperating my dried apples in powder form to creamed honey sounds very intriguing!!

I would imagine local grocers might be willing to devote a spot in their dairy section, or deli??


----------



## BubbaBob

<<Am I nuts?>>

Silly question.

8 oz Creamed (or whipped, beaten, mangled...anything but "Spun"...Sue Bee will sue ya) honey goes for 5 bucks here...10/pound...120/gallon...I can't stay ahead of the market.

BubbaBob


----------



## Sundance

We get a bunch of Canola here and I understand the flavor is good. However it crystalizes in 30 to 60 days I am told. Sounds like a perfect candidate for Creamed honey.

Would the big bakery mixer do the job OK??


----------



## BubbaBob

Sure...but you are a typical cheap beekeeper. I doubt you would be willing to spend the 2500-3000 dollars a USED commercial mixer costs.

I use a chrome sheetrock paddle in a 35 gallon food grade plastic drum.

Canola crystallizes faster than 30-60 days...sometimes I think you can watch it turn to rock as you extract it.

BubbaBob


----------



## Joel

Bruce, a whip would add alot of air to the honey which affects the space between the honey and the glass (if you use glass)which detracts from the appearance. We use the drill paddle in a 60 or just mix it by hand (when I can't find the attachment). A bakery mixer on slow speed with the paddles would be better. I looked at one recently for drums but decided against it because our cooling room (well house) would be crowded with that much cooling and, crystalizing honey. I'm not equiped to move and warm drums (we still do sometimes but what a hassle).Honey and apples would be excellent. We make that one of our selling points that it is good on apples. We do different floral varieties and cinnamon. No fruit yet so let me know how it goes. Start off small on the 1st. couple of batches, heat it to remove any large crystals, cool to about 90 degrees and add you starter (creamed honey). 2 weeks at about 57 degrees does nicely.

Could someone please call Bobs' doctor and tell him to cut down on the happy pills, he is just way to happy these past couple of weeks!


----------



## Sundance

Thanks Joel and BB. I see these mixers at auctions now and then going for $200 to $300 for floor hobarts. 

But if I can do it with a free bucket and a $10.00 drill paddle thats a no brainer.

My intent is to have a USDA kitchen in 2 years off the honey house. For honey, apple products, etc. With resturant, and school auctions you can get set up pretty cheap.


----------



## BubbaBob

Bruce, next time you see a working floor model hobart for 300 bucks, buy it and ship it to me.

BubbaBob


----------



## Sundance

Will do BB. I was at an auction near the Canadian border 3 weeks ago and a floor Hobart 30 quart went for $230. Beat to hell but ran nice. No extra $$$ to dedicate to one yet.


----------



## the buzz

I make my creamed honey with a big Hobart mixer that I picked up for a 1000$ (valued at 8000$) the owner was disappointed that it went so cheap. I'm interested in what Michael said about adding dried fruit ,where can this be obtained?


----------



## Joel

Bruce, do not send Bob a mixer! Imagine what could happen at 5 am when he's naked in the kitchen creaming his honey and a big horny deer walks by the window? (try to sleep on that one!)

I know better bee has the dried fruit although you may do better if you can find a direct manufacturer and buy in bulk. I think Glorybee may have it also.


----------



## BubbaBob

Try LorAnn Oils or American Spice for dried fruit. That's who I use...both have web sites.

BubbaBob


----------



## Michael Bush

>I'm interested in what Michael said about adding dried fruit ,where can this be obtained? 

http://www.mid-conagri.com


----------

